# The best money I've ever spent



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OK. Not exactly, but close.

Kinetic Ram.

I bought one back in the early spring, not really sure if I'd get much or any use out of it. I figured it to be a bit of a gimmick most likely.

Um, no.

I've lost track of the kitchen drains I've cleared with it - seriously. Only one out of a few dozen would not clear. We also never got it clear with a snake or jetter either and ended up abandoning it and running a completely new drain (no other options in the scenario).

Twice more this week, it made my life easy when I had to do a couple calls that I really didn't have time for. Enter the Ram and minutes, (maybe seconds) later, I'm back on schedule. Not one call back either.

It works well on tubs too but it seems most of the clogged fixtures I've had outside of toilets lately have been KS's or just hair plugged basins.

For the money, I recommend this piece of kit. It still amazes me every time I use it.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I would agree. Works awesome on roof drains as well.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Been using it since 1979... now I have my own.. the older style handle were much more comfortable than newer one..
Used them for blowing out partily clogged glav pipe water lines. Also blowing out those plugged crappy Delta tub/shower faucets..


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you guys who've used them ever had any issues blowing slip-joint traps apart? I've seen them but never used. I've always wondered how slip-joint, especially ones in deteriorated condition, would handle that shock. Do you do an inspection for possible up-sell of trap replacement before ya do the drain clearing?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rules of thumb.. always do a 10 pumps first for tub drains etc.. if ya read the instruction and understanding how the " keintic" works.. the 'shock' hits the other end of the water filled pipe, thus opening the blockage.. if the slip joints came aprt, its was improperly installed.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I've never had any issues with existing plumbing - including lead piping.

As per the directions (I actually read them), I start at 10 PSIG and hit it a few times. Usually this is enough. The most I've pumped it up is 15 PSIG. On tougher clogs, I've had to hit it 8 or 10 times before it lets go.

The thing is a lifesaver when you have a tub or sink half full of standing water mixed with unknown quantities of drain cleaner.

Last Friday I had a guy call - he had been trying to snake his tub drain most of the afternoon and finally broke the snake off in the drain and couldn't get it out...

I walked in with my Milwaukee drill and kinetic ram. Chucked the little end still sticking out of the tub waste, freed the snake, hit the drain with the ram and was done in about a minute total.

I'm getting quite good at hiding my disbelief but they couldn't stop laughing and were quite happy to pay the service call.


I've got many stories like that - most of them true and a lot of them I'm wearing pants - which is good 'cause carrying the ram with no pants definitely looks odd.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

How would it be on clogged 3" floor drains which typically have whatever was on the floor swept into them over time. ie commercial kitchens.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Epox said:


> How would it be on clogged 3" floor drains which typically have whatever was on the floor swept into them over time. ie commercial kitchens.


It works the best in those situations where there is crap in the pipe like that. Snakes don't work that well, they just bore a hole in sand and it seals back up. The ram blows it out. 

How are you guys using it on kitchen drains? It throws water everywhere.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> It works the best in those situations where there is crap in the pipe like that. Snakes don't work that well, they just bore a hole in sand and it seals back up. The ram blows it out.
> 
> How are you guys using it on kitchen drains? It throws water everywhere.


 I take the trap off and connect the ram with washing machine hose, hook up the air compressor and water hose to the gun... carefully pull the frigger til someone saay its raining sh!t outside, coming out of vent....


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> How are you guys using it on kitchen drains? It throws water everywhere.



I don't get water spraying anywhere (anymore). Just plug the strainer basket in one bowl and hold it down firm. Put your shoulder to the ram in the other and you're good to go.

For tubs, I just hold a rag over the overflow - that gets a little tricky but it works fine.

Just don't over pump it. I've found lower pressure works, you just may need to hit it multiple times.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Gotta know when and where to use it ... old metal P-traps that are thinner that a tin can.. umm no.. but here in houston we see alot of drum traps on old tubs and it comes in handy there.. however i dont use it much anymore as its tends to not remove the blockage most the time( if its hair and soap scum) rather it just knocks a hole in it.. when ive used it in the past alot i got re-calls 15-20% of the time a week or two later. and after a top snake, i would pull trophy sized hair wads from the drain. so i stick to the top snakes and spartan 100 machines mostly.. but it does have its place on my van for the special cases


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't own one as yet but could see where sometimes it would prove invaluable. But like AntiCon I like to know I've cut loose or drug the stoppage out of the system.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I wonder if it would work for back water valves, like the plunger does?


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

better than a blow bag? 

the video says you dn't have to worry about vents... i have a hard time believing that. 

Someone make me a believer.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> better than a blow bag?
> 
> the video says you dn't have to worry about vents... i have a hard time believing that.
> 
> Someone make me a believer.


In theroy it is not pushing the water but, sending a shockwave through the water. :001_unsure:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've thought about getting one for the times I run into double 90's under the slab between a tub and lavatory.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I just got my General water ram today! Can't wait to give my brother/apprentice a sewer shower with it! :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I just got my General water ram today! Can't wait to give my brother/apprentice a sewer shower with it! :thumbup::laughing:



Just let him take it home to his house to try it out - for training purposes...

Good times...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> I just got my General water ram today! Can't wait to give my brother/apprentice a sewer shower with it! :thumbup::laughing:


 Used it today on lav drain.. nope all the crap made it worse and backing up to tub.. handy hack job on tub waste.. going back trw am to open wall and re pipe drain


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Used it today on lav drain.. nope all the crap made it worse and backing up to tub.. handy hack job on tub waste.. going back trw am to open wall and re pipe drain


You needed to hit it @80psi


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> You needed to hit it @80psi


 Was getting there... thought if it opened, I won't be busy tommorrow... so got the okay to do it right... and will lose 4/6 pounds and build up some leg muscles in 3 flights of steps in this 1915 building. 
Have a classic 1 pipe steam system which is how I got to be the building plumbing/heating guy..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

So what do your customer think of the drain cleaning guy pulling out a glorified plunger? :whistling2:

One of our guys thought the water ram would be a good idea...
Callbacks and customer complaints had the boss telling him to keep it off the truck....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

To be fair Red, it isn't a "drain cleaner" it's a "drain opener". All it does (at best) is get the pipe flowing again from light stoppages. It doesn't clean the pipes at all.

My experience with kinetic rams and blow bags is that the line stops right back up shortly after you leave.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Protech said:


> To be fair Red, it isn't a "drain cleaner" it's a "drain opener". All it does (at best) is get the pipe flowing again from light stoppages. It doesn't clean the pipes at all.
> 
> My experience with kinetic rams and blow bags is that the line stops right back up shortly after you leave.


Yes, those thing should only be used as a first step, to get the water out of the way. But they do have thier place on the truck.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've used mine many times and never had a callback. I only use it on tub waste with drum traps. Better than pulling the cap which never comes off with anything less then a chisel.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> I've used mine many times and never had a callback. I only use it on tub waste with drum traps. Better than pulling the cap which never comes off with anything less then a chisel.



Drum traps suck. I always check to see if there is one. when I deal with tubs. If it is. I chisel out the cap and run from there. Yes it is extra to chisel out the cap


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I've used mine many times and never had a callback. I only use it on tub waste with *drum traps*. Better than pulling the cap which never comes off with anything less then a chisel.


I take em out with a sawzall...
Takes care of the problem every time.....:yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use mine on a regular basis on the floor sink at a chain restaurant's bar. They sell a lot of margaritas and tropical drinks. The sugar in those things support a slime/mold growth that builds up pretty quickly. The floor sink is pretty much impossible to get to, but the little hose attachment lets me get in and pop it.
They have their place. I just used it to open a 3/4" condensate drain in a coal plant.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

At the local Job Corps here they have sagging condensate lines that connect multiple units. The head maintenance man ( no longer there they fired him) had the screens removed from the circulating sytsem. 3/4" enlarging to 1" and apprx 60ft. long. Would this be a good application as they are not wanting to regrade and or replace the 18 hallways in the buildings. We flushed the lines until water ran clear but is obvious more sediment is there. We even added an additional vent in case of double trapping. I got a call today, the units are dripping again.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Broke a china lav with one trying to do a side/back to back...even capped off the other waste..pumped it up and .....lavs arent too expensive

Used it more often in Chicago...right now mine is in my A/C closet with a rubber check valve not holding air, my condensate drain has been plugged , the carpet is wet and Im too lazy right now to go in the truck and get the wet vac....kinetic water ram is a perfect tool for me


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Epox said:


> At the local Job Corps here they have sagging condensate lines that connect multiple units. The head maintenance man ( no longer there they fired him) had the screens removed from the circulating sytsem. 3/4" enlarging to 1" and apprx 60ft. long. Would this be a good application as they are not wanting to regrade and or replace the 18 hallways in the buildings. We flushed the lines until water ran clear but is obvious more sediment is there. We even added an additional vent in case of double trapping. I got a call today, the units are dripping again.


Try it, it should blow the sludge right thru.


----------



## ekim2211 (Oct 7, 2009)

Lots of good experience info ... but which 'make & model' should you buy? The prices seem to increase with the number of attachments, etc.; is the basic model all you need?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I got this one:
http://www.drainbrain.com/pro/waterram.html
my kit came in a steel box with 5 rubber cones and a short hose.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had one for years and definately comes in handy! I would buy it again!


----------

